# productos de partida



## treetop

good morning all

can anyone help me with this part of a (very long) sentence which is talking about the use of a particular chemical in the making of alcoholic drinks;

...que mejoran la valoración de los productos de partida por parte de los consumidores...

I am thinkinking that it is something like;

...which improves consumer evaluation of the base product...

However, I think 'evaluation' is probably a bit of a strange translation in this context too, so Iwould appreciate any comments/suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## k-in-sc

What's the whole sentence?
I'm not sure how consumers can assess/appreciate/evaluate base products if they are made into something else before they reach market.


----------



## treetop

Thanks for your interest k-in-sac

The sentence is very long:

Otra aplicación a la industria agroalimentaria del castaño es el empleo de  madera en la elaboración de bebidas alcohólicas, práctica habitual para producir cambios organolépticos que mejoran la valoración de los productos de partida por parte de los consumidores y que se debe fundamentalmente a la liberación de compuestos de naturaleza fenólica

Does that help at all?
cheers
treetop


----------



## k-in-sc

It sounds to me like "a normal/usual practice/process that produces organoleptic changes which improve consumer acceptance of the base products ..." or "... which increase the base products' palatability to consumers ..."


----------



## treetop

Palatability is exactly the word I was trying to think of, thanks.

And is the 'base products' a good option or do you think something like 'improves the palatability of consumer products' might be better?

i really appreciate your help


----------



## k-in-sc

My understanding of "productos de partida" is that they are the raw materials from which the final products are made. But you should see what the natives say.


----------



## treetop

I fear 'the natives' are not yet at their computers as they have not replied! But yes, any Spanish speakers' advice would be very gratefully received.

cheers


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Yo creo que, efectivamente, productos de partida = materias primas. Diría "raw materials" o "starting materials".
Saludos.


----------



## treetop

thanks. Estoy de acuerdo, pero dudaba porque no tenía mucho sentido en el contexto porque no pegaba, para mí, lo de "productos de partida" y "consumidores" como dijo tambien nuestro/a compi.

In the end I have negotiated with the client to remove the expression, she decided it wasn't very well explained in Spanish!!!

If only it was always so easy

saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, if only it were always so easy 
My impression was that it was trying to say improving the raw ingredients made for a more palatable final product. But you're right that it didn't really succeed.


----------

